# Greenup Reports?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I have'nt seen a report from Greenup in quite awhile, much less a good one.Anything happening down there? I have been keeping an eye on the water level,seems to be pretty wild going up and down the past 3 weeks.

Like to come down and wet a line but the past couple of reports a few weeks ago were'nt very good.

Is the water muddy? Anything biting?


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

The water has been too high for me to even try. As soon as it drops below 28 ft, I'll give it a go.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i got 12 wed on the ky side on minnows in 3hrs went back yesterday and never got a bite


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Hey fishercreek, are you at the very end of the wall where the barges enter or closer to the gates? Also, are you parking at the 1st or 2nd area? With me being in a car I have to use the 2nd one. Any suggestions on where to try once I get to the water? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

look111 said:


> Hey fishercreek, are you at the very end of the wall where the barges enter or closer to the gates? Also, are you parking at the 1st or 2nd area? With me being in a car I have to use the 2nd one. Any suggestions on where to try once I get to the water? Any help is appreciated.


Hey guys,,,, I'm doing ok up here,,,, getting limit but they are on the small side. 1 -18"+ walleye, 9 sauger UNDER 15" today. I landed 17 'eyes' today.

O B T W,,, the saugeyes up here are dropping their eggs! 
2 only had a couple eggs left, all others were empty! 
But I didn't see any males milking??????
Should be TONS of sauger up the creeks!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

look i am fishing at the end of the long wall over the bank at the 2nd spot with the water up just find a spot that you can cast out i have been doing good at the1st spot to just a little muddy


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Teethy, the water has probably been too high for the point, but give Rick a call at 606-473-9764 to see if he has bait but I'm sure he does if he's been using live bait!!


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

thanks for the info. gonna give it a try next week. didn't think I could miss a place so bad. maybe I'll see you there fishercreekrick, if not i'll let you know how I do. thanks for the number Daveo76 I may have to call myself. Only 1 bait store in town here and I don't think they are stocked with any live bait this time of year.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Went for a bit today and caught one. The current was strong and I ended up losing a lot of lead. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Teethyfish, sounds like you are fishing from a boat? Are you at the lock wall or towards the Ohio shore. At Meldahl I find the current break at the end of the lock wall very productive. Also where do you launch your boat.


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

was out the past two days , didnt fish the dam but tried at a couple feeder creeks, both days the bite was morning only , picked up a few but the bite was very consistent and very light , just like what teethy said , minnows worked very very slow , and you can feel fish pick it up , let it down , pick it up , small tug , let it go ... frustrating ! picked up 10 ( 2 guys fishing) Wed and only 7 yesterday...... learned that I can fish in weather below and not freeze  saw 1 other boat at the ramp . partner did land a 33 inch muskie. The fish i cleaned of the 7 yesterday were full of eggs . Hopefully the water drops and current slows down and we get some great conditions . MD PS thanks for the info teethy ... my advice would be if you are going to fish , go early , they turn way way off about 10-11 am .


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

teethy -- did you try the end of the wall on the Ky side ? my guess would be too much current to fish there ?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ManitouDan said:


> was out the past two days , didnt fish the dam but tried at a couple feeder creeks, both days the bite was morning only , picked up a few but the bite was very consistent and very light , just like what teethy said , minnows worked very very slow , and you can feel fish pick it up , let it down , pick it up , small tug , let it go ... frustrating ! picked up 10 ( 2 guys fishing) Wed and only 7 yesterday...... The fish i cleaned of the 7 yesterday were full of eggs . my advice would be if you are going to fish , go early , they turn way way off about 10-11 am .


AHHHH, ya,,,exactly whats going on up here,,, for me anyway. (except for NO eggs!??? Thanks.)
Are you guys trying any slip-sinker rigs? 
I was missing SO many soft hits with a jig, twister & or minnie,,,,,, the plain hook & leader or a leader with a small float & hook has really helped.
After the first 'tap', I drop the rod, give'm 2' more line, wait about 15sec & then tighten up REAL SLOW, IF you feel anything different, like the slightest resistance or movement, set the hook! Like Catfish'n.

They "turn off after 10"? lol, we need to place a tracker chip into one of those sauger,,, see where the heck they GO!
And you know,,, we've been catching lots of dinks, just before the sauger 'turn off' in the AM, and around 4pm-ish, when they start hitting again.  
It's Like the dinks are first to get near shore when they start hitting, and the last to leave. go figure

I'm making up some 2 hook, 12" leader w float, crappie stackers. (Big Sabiki rigs) Gonna try them this week end in the fast water, with 2-3oz of weight.
I think that's where they're going?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Teethyfish said:


> Yes we were fishing from a boat. We were on the Ohio side in what my friends and I refer to as the "bowl", from just below the restricted access to boats to the fist point.Have heard some call that are the "white rocks". Theres a pretty good eddy on the Ohio side, out of the current. I really don't know the name of the boat ramp, guess I need to check that out next time I go. Can tell you how to get there though,we cross the bridge/dam into Ohio and take a left toward Wheelersburg, go a bit over 2 miles and exit. Turn left, cross the tracks and take the first left.Turn right at some small racetrack and it's about 100 yards on the left.
> 
> Meldahl is actually closer to me but have invested a lot of time learning Greenup.I would rather walleye fish than anything but, from what I read here the eye fishing is 2-3 locks above Greenup and a lot further to drive. I would like to check Meldahl out sometime.


Hey Teethy, that's called "Ginat Run Ramp" Pronounced Janette, off the 522 exit. Those are good areas because the water drops off deep about 3 or 4 feet off the shore and you'll see people scattered along the shore on a good day. It's good around the rock pile too for some bonus Smallies


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Went this morning and caught a big sauger right off the bat. We fished until my buddy broke his pole  then went home. I came back later with my brother-in-law and minnows, and didn't have so much as a bite. I saw quite a few other fishermen not catching anything either. It didn't look like a great day for anyone at Greenup.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

The fishing at Greenup still sucks today. I caught one nice sauger, and saw two other sauger caught from a boat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

terryit3 said:


> The fishing at Greenup still sucks today. I caught one nice sauger, and saw two other sauger caught from a boat.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 The weather must be too nice


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Like reading the reports but my fishing is over for the winter.Looking forward to when the water temperature bottoms out and gets back up to about 40f then I will be ready to get back to fishing.Like the fishing early in the season even if the fish tend to be on thee small side.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

terryit3 said:


> The fishing at Greenup still sucks today. I caught one nice sauger, and saw two other sauger caught from a boat.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


We fished all day all over Greenup and got skunked! :S saw one keeper and a dink caught all day....

Last year at this time we were tearing them up, I just don't get it.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I never catch many fish when the water is on the fall. It dropped 3-5 ft overnight, so I wasn't surprised I didn't catch anything today. The recent flooding has washed a lot of junk/brush in close to the shore too. I've lost over 4 ounces of lead this week alone.











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Terry, if you'd have gone over to your right, you could have got a bunch of that lead back! Those little stickups looked like they were decorated for Christmas! We saw multi-colored jigs all over them!


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I got quite a bit back, but the mud was too soft over there. Were you and your buddy fishing in the blue/white boat?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

terryit3 said:


> I got quite a bit back, but the mud was too soft over there. Were you and your buddy fishing in the blue/white boat?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No, we were in an aluminum v-hull. We tried at the pipline there earlier but left by the time you got there. We tried it again late in the day, but nothin'


----------

